# Conferences most surprising teams and disappointment teams



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

What is each conference most suprising team at this point in the season? With the Big 12 I would say it is Missouri. Most people have Missouri to be 5-8 teams, and they right now the 3 or 4 best team with KU, UT, and K-state. Kansas State can be the biggest Big 12 surpise too but Missouri lost good players and K-state still had their core intact from previous season.

what are your other surpise teams out there?

in the big 12 the most disapointed team is Oklahoma going into conference season. They have some NBA talent, and they lost 4 games this season going into conference season. WIth beating MU yesterday could have them not being this status, but now

what is your other most disapointed teams?


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

UConn has to be up there, as does UNC, Michigan and Illinois.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

Syracuse has been better than even their fans imagined I would think.

Penn St. has quietly been pretty disappointing. They went 10-8 in the Big Ten last season and then won the NIT. With three starters back including standout Talor Battle, I thought they would be a tournament team.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



coolpohle said:


> Syracuse has been better than even their fans imagined I would think.
> 
> Penn St. has quietly been pretty disappointing. They went 10-8 in the Big Ten last season and then won the NIT. With three starters back including standout Talor Battle, I thought they would be a tournament team.


The 2 they lost (Pringle and Cornley) were huge losses, though. They're a very hard team to understand.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

Yeah, but 0-5 in conference so far? Yikes.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

Ya I thought they were a little overrated last season, got some close wins, didnt watch the NIT, but I beleive they had a pretty easy way to the finals????


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

@ Florida, Notre Dame, and Baylor. Not really cakewalks for the NIT.

Look at Baylor - they lost Jerrells, Rogers, and Dugat and are a top 25 team right now.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



coolpohle said:


> @ Florida, Notre Dame, and Baylor. Not really cakewalks for the NIT.
> 
> Look at Baylor - they lost Jerrells, Rogers, and Dugat and are a top 25 team right now.


but baylor just lost to Colorado last week. I know Colorado is an improved team


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

You are right, I dont know what I was thinking with Penn State NIT opponents but ya Syracuse is playing great, that Le Moyne team must be pretty damn good, I wonder how theyre doing in Division II or w/e


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



fjkdsi said:


> You are right, I dont know what I was thinking with Penn State NIT opponents but ya Syracuse is playing great, that Le Moyne team must be pretty damn good, I wonder how theyre doing in Division II or w/e


They're not doing so well. They are 9-5.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

For the Big East

Surprising..
Syracuse
Pitts
Marquette - look at their losses, I believe all or most of their games have been really close. This is a team that has like 6 freshmen (minus a transferring Jerome Maynomm who went to Tennessee).
Providence - so far 3-3 in conference with a bunch of freshmen as well

Disappointing..
St. Johns - with a team that is full of Jrs. you would think they play a little better than this. This is a solid team. They need to win 9-10 conference games to get into the NCAA, I don't see how thats going to happen.

UConn - any questions?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



kansasalumn said:


> but baylor just lost to Colorado last week. I know Colorado is an improved team


They're 14-2 for crying out loud with wins over X and Arizona St.!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

Baylor has a lot of talent despite losing a lot of experience. They have been getting some really surprising recruits there for a few years now. They keep raiding Louisiana and taking the best prospects much to my dismay. It's a very well coached and well balanced team.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

Drew's been known as a great recruiter since his assistant days with his father, and I give him credit for getting guys to go there especially when he basically had to build that program from the ground up. I'm not totally sold on him as a coach, though. For that squad he had last year not to go the tournament was a disgrace.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

I agree with that last sentence completely.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

UNC is surprising to me. I honestly never expected UK to still be undefeated either.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

For a Syracuse team that wasn't supposed to be this good they sure are on TV an awful lot.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



BlueBaron said:


> UNC is surprising to me. I honestly never expected UK to still be undefeated either.


18 games in and their toughest has been @ Florida. For all the hype they get, they better be undefeated with that cakewalk schedule.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



BlueBaron said:


> UNC is surprising to me. I honestly never expected UK to still be undefeated either.


They've played a bunch of garbage teams.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



Geaux Tigers said:


> For a Syracuse team that wasn't supposed to be this good they sure are on TV an awful lot.


Is Big East ball, therefore ESPN has them on all the time. At least it's not as bad as UConn, which is on espn AND cbs all the time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*

I don't mind. I like the Cuse. Im always literally flabbergasted how such a nerdy looking doofus as Jimmy B can recruit some of the hardest looking dudes around. It looks like he should be doing their taxes instead.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Garbage teams??? UNC, UConn, UVille, and @Florida weren't garbage teams the last time I checked...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



coolpohle said:


> Drew's been known as a great recruiter since his assistant days with his father, and I give him credit for getting guys to go there especially when he basically had to build that program from the ground up. I'm not totally sold on him as a coach, though. For that squad he had last year not to go the tournament was a disgrace.


Couldnt have said it any better. He would be one of the top candidates for nearly every job in the country if he could prove he knows his x's and o's. The guy is recruiting in the top 30 to Waco, Texas...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BlueBaron said:


> Garbage teams??? UNC, UConn, UVille, and @Florida weren't garbage teams the last time I checked...


None of those teams are top 25 teams. UNC might be, but they're relying on reputation alone.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> None of those teams are top 25 teams. UNC might be, but they're relying on reputation alone.


Hey, a good post zagsfan...let's see more of these out of you.

If you're in a BCS conference and are 18 games in, and the toughest games you've had are against UConn, UNC, and Louisville (none on which were on the road) - all teams squarely on the bubble, then you've played one joke of a schedule.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know some people who are far more disappointed with UNC than I am


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Conferences most surpising teams and disappointment teams*



TucsonClip said:


> Couldnt have said it any better. He would be one of the top candidates for nearly every job in the country if he could prove he knows his x's and o's. The guy is recruiting in the top 30 to Waco, Texas...


I wanted him at LSU bad when John Brady left. He and Anthony Grant were my top two picks for the job. 

I've been happy with Trent Johnson so far. He's building something. Most people in this area aren't satisfied because we don't have a superstar talent like we had with Brady. They don't realize that Louisiana is down as a whole in terms of high profile recruits and all of those star guys Stromile Swift, Brandon Bass, Glen Davis, Tyrus Thomas, Tasmin Mitchell were all basically recruited by Collis Temple Jr to LSU not by John Brady. Trent Johnson is building a team and adding good depth. He will get his stars once he gets enough players that can play his system adequately.


----------

